# Diesel truck on the sand



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Any issues from having the heavier engine/higher weight percentage in the front? Or, is it all just about air pressure? May be selling the sand eating Tacoma in favor of something bigger with 4 doors.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

My oldest son has a 18' F250 diesel, 4 dr. bed full of tool boxes and diesel tank, he said he never gets stuck, the first trip I went with him this past April at the end of the Pole rd. in Hatteras we got stuck, good thing he had a winch, he said he forgot to air down, we got out with the winch, then aired down and seemed good, saw other guys in lighter vehicles just drive through where we got stuck, good luck,...pop.


----------

